
Revolution in Belarus People are demanding Lukashenko to go home - monetizeinfo
https://dailytrust.info/revolution-in-belarus/
======
sam_lowry_
It is important to know that the 79.7% was given to Lukashenka by the head of
the electoral committee, his long-time ally. There are poll results from
electoral stations where the lead opposition candidate has 80% while other
electoral stations just across the street show 80% for Lukashenka. There is a
lot of variation in results, depending on whether electoral station members
could be bullied to sign off rigged results or not.

Also, the world completely missed the wonderful election campaing by three
beautiful women that took on the leadership after their men were jailed or ran
away. They are calling themselves Love, Might, Win. The lead opposition
candidate, the Might of the trio emerged as the nation leader literally in a
matter of weeks. Her speeches are smiple, peaceful and straight to the point.
She did not call people into streets. Still, 100,000 confronted the police
tonight for her. Some died.

------
strahil
"To go home" is a literal, but not a good translation. The more correct
translation is "to go away".

~~~
monetizeinfo
That's right. Thank you. We corrected it

------
yuxt
since internet is blocked in Belarus, you can monitor the situation through
Telegram [https://t.me/nexta_live](https://t.me/nexta_live)

~~~
monetizeinfo
Thank you for telling us about this source. We joined.

------
kvark
It's really hard to resolve this barbaric situation in a civilized way.
Communication channels are blocked, people are actively oppressed, and the
voting protocol is totally broken. At the same time, people of Belarus want to
be independent, and aren't eager to call for external help.

~~~
lostlogin
With a neighbour like they have, 'help' might mean a multi-year occupation.

------
thodin
Lukashenko announced many times that Belarus is an "IT-country". And now
without Internet access (TCP/UDP are almost completely filtered on DPI, even
SMS from abroad stopped working several hours ago) those words are just a bad
joke to me :(

~~~
Ancapistani
I have a colleague (contractor) in Belarus. I’m worried about him :(

------
altmind
[https://kireev.livejournal.com/1774672.html](https://kireev.livejournal.com/1774672.html)

------
redwood
There's someone with roots in this country I am thinking of you fighting in
the streets tonight

------
m0zg
Lukashenko BTW suspects Russia is behind this, which it very well might be.

~~~
cozzyd
I thought Lukashenko and Putin were buds?

~~~
m0zg
It's an uneasy relationship, largely by design. If Lukashenko gets too
friendly with Russia, Russia will not cut Belarus the hydrocarbon deals that
Belarus has been getting forever, which would plunge a lot of people there
further into poverty and decimate the economy. There will also be pressure to
form a union of some sort, which would mean Lukashenko would lose full control
over billions of dollars he's pinching off of in Belarus today (IIRC he
basically owns all of telecom in the country). So Lukashenko has to threaten
the bear a bit so to speak, by also getting friendly with the West, or at
least pretending that he's going to if negotiations do not succeed. He's
playing both the West and Russia against each other. If he gets too friendly
with the West, however, Russia will take Belarus. It cannot afford to not have
buffer states around it or NATO bases within strike distance of its population
centers, for obvious geopolitical reasons. Belarus is one of those buffer
states.

~~~
Johnjonjoan
So Russia could well be supporting the opposition (who I imagine will become
closer to the EU if in power) so they then have a reason for Russia to take
Belarus?

~~~
m0zg
Russia will do whatever it needs to do to prevent Belarus from affiliating
itself militarily or economically with the West. Whether it's being BFFs with
Lukashenko, or "supporting opposition", or partitioning Belarus, or taking it
whole - all of those options are on the table. Which one will be chosen will
depend on the situation. Fundamentally Russia would like to have Belarus as a
part of some union (cultural affinity is very strong between the two
countries, and Belarussian and Russian people consider themselves to be
ethnically very close; to a Russian eye Belarussian language looks like
Russian with deliberate and funny grammatical mistakes), but if it can't, it's
quite happy to have it as a buffer state. What it can't have are NATO bases in
Belarus. Same as it can't have NATO bases in Ukraine or NATO bases in Crimea.
If you'd like to understand why, just take a look at the map with population
density overlaid.

